Ask HN: What parenting books do you recommend for a new dad? - drewjaja
======
bbcbasic
In Australia and probably U.S. too at least there is little need for a book at
least for the first 2 years.

This is because prenatal classes at hospital prepare you for the first few
weeks. Also help from midwives.

Various health checkups are a chance to get more advice. There are various
phone lines etc.

I've had 2 kids. First one we read a week by week book for about 2 weeks and
that was about it. Second one nothing at all.

Humans have been doing this for thousands of years. A lot more than you think
will be instinctive. Good luck and congrats!

------
JSeymourATL
If you're not already tuned into Harvey Karp's "Happiest Baby" method for baby
sleep and soothing. Get the DVD, it works wonders >
[http://www.babycenter.com/0_harvey-karps-happiest-baby-
metho...](http://www.babycenter.com/0_harvey-karps-happiest-baby-method-for-
baby-sleep-and-soothin_10373838.bc)

Additionally, suggest reading up on Polyphasic Sleep-- in order for YOU to
survive the first several months, build naps into your schedule >
[http://fourhourworkweek.com/gear/#uberman](http://fourhourworkweek.com/gear/#uberman)

------
dalerus
"Dude, You're Gonna Be A Dad" was pretty good. It's a little bro-ish, but if
you can get past that, it's a good quick read. -
[https://amzn.com/B004XWDD8W](https://amzn.com/B004XWDD8W)

"The Happiest Baby on the Block" was a good practical guide -
[https://amzn.com/B00TCI48AE](https://amzn.com/B00TCI48AE)

------
amtrekker
We're two months deep with our first kidlet and The Wonder Weeks has been
pretty great at preparing you for the next step. It's a little heavy on "mom
stuff" but I still highly recommend.
[http://amzn.to/2c3M70d](http://amzn.to/2c3M70d)

------
alkhatib
In Quebec they have you a free book that is really great. covers all the way
from pregnancy, birth, infant till toddler years. it's available for free in
pdf form
[https://www.inspq.qc.ca/node/1948](https://www.inspq.qc.ca/node/1948)

Another book that was great "the happiest baby on the block" for those first
three months.

------
rman4040
It's said train up a child in the way he should go, and even when he is old he
will not depart from it. Both parent and child need instruction I recommend
the God words.

------
spdustin
Any of the Dr. Sears books that seem relevant by their title. No-nonsense, no
scaremongering, and very down to earth.

